# [MERGED] New Wyndham payment portal announcement - discussion - reported issues thread



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 21, 2022)

For anyone who didn’t already receive the email announcement today:

"Get Ready For Easy Payments In A New Online Portal." Some of the new features you can look forward to include:

A new customer portal with several 24/7 self-service features.

•	Enroll in Auto-Pay.

•	Schedule and make payments.

•	View balances, statements and transactions.

•	Add payment options to your virtual wallet.

•	Get notifications when payments are processed.

•	Access financial information for all accounts in one place. https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/resorts/resort-news/paymentus










One item worth noting from the website link regarding the credit reporting elements:






If I’m reading this announcement correctly - the new Paymentus third party billing website will finally support both MFs and loans for all accounts in one centralized place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northovr (Jul 22, 2022)

will this work for Fixed weeks owners too?
Daniel


----------



## bryjake (Jul 22, 2022)

Very happy.  They promised this last year and it is delivered


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (Jul 22, 2022)

Great news.  As a newbie, this was the main part of the website that seemed in need of an update.


----------



## r4rab (Jul 22, 2022)

It's unclear to me if those already enrolled in auto pay for their MFs will need to do anything or if they will migrate them to the new system automatically.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 22, 2022)

That was my question too.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 22, 2022)

r4rab said:


> It's unclear to me if those already enrolled in auto pay for their MFs will need to do anything or if they will migrate them to the new system automatically.



This is answered under the FAQs section, screenshot for ease of reference:


----------



## lost patience (Jul 22, 2022)

I wonder what they mean by a valid email?    I have verified my email many times, yet I frequently do not receive emails.  I hear about them through TUG.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 22, 2022)

I can wait but I can't hardly!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 22, 2022)

We will soon see.  I am already enrolled, have been for years and pretty much expect this to be a fail, like Wyndham's other changes.  We will likely get late fees because we didn't enroll.


----------



## weems637 (Jul 22, 2022)

Do we get a new toaster? coffee mug? Or more wrist bands at our next stay?


----------



## jhoug (Jul 23, 2022)

They sent this notice to my old email and not the one I currently have on file on my account, so it made me wonder if it was a scam.
My reservation confirmations were not making it to the old email.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 23, 2022)

jhoug said:


> They sent this notice to my old email and not the one I currently have on file on my account, so it made me wonder if it was a scam.
> My reservation confirmations were not making it to the old email.


The problem is there are two email addresses in your Wyndham account, and only one of them is user-updatable online. The one associated with your individual owner account (and each owner with a separate login would have their own) can be updated online. This one tends to be where reservation confirmations go. It’s found in the “Account Profile” tab near the top.

The second email address is the point of contact email address and can only be changed by Wyndham. This is found in the “My Ownership” tab aaalllll the way at the bottom. “Official” mailings tend to go to this one, like new policy announcements, etc.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 6, 2022)

I, for one, am excited to see we are getting this new financial system and the features advertised (which you gotta believe it's gonna be good, right, it's a well known 3rd party system). 

As of now, it is not available, even though you can see the link under the Ownership tab - you can't register yet. I called in (because I do need some financial info at the moment) and nothing is available to anyone right now (no financial data, can't make payments, etc). They are hoping it's up by Monday or Tuesday. There is a direct number - 888-739-4016 you can call for updates.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 9, 2022)

I just tried to make my monthly maintenance fee payment. I tried to access new portal, received various 'no can do' messages. Tried the method to pay without log-in. Was surprised when asked for my Birthdate -- thinking Wyndham doesn't have that on file. Sure enough, error message said "Unable to match account number and birthdate.

Anyone had success using new payment system?


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 10, 2022)

For what? Changing a date on an expired CC! They need an app

Sent from my T906 using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 10, 2022)

raygo123 said:


> For what? Changing a date on an expired CC! They need an app
> 
> Sent from my T906 using Tapatalk



PaymentUS has mobile apps:









						Mobile Payment Solutions | Paymentus
					

Mobile versatility embraces a customer's unique preferences supplying them with numerous options including text, mobile, app, to view and pay bills anywhere, anytime.




					www.paymentus.com
				




Whether these apps will specifically work with Wyndham's implementation of PaymentUS I don't know - but I'd assume since Wyndham is leveraging a third party service here - that if the app itself supports third party integrations that it could be used to manage your Wyndham payments.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 11, 2022)

raygo123 said:


> For what? Changing a date on an expired CC! They need an app
> 
> Sent from my T906 using Tapatalk


I'll probably get in trouble trying to recall from memory, I thought I read it's the same system that Amazon uses. I'm looking forward to being able to see more details around our payment history. The people in finance have to look in multiple systems, logout, login elsewhere, and may or may not be accurate. Looking forward to seeing the new system, hopefully my dreams are not dashed. If you are on autopay, you cannot make a one time payment. Sounds like that will be easy peasy with the new system.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 11, 2022)

OK, so I just tried using this service for the first time.  I didn't get very far, so I'm looking for a few brave souls to try this out and see if you experience the same issues.  I followed the steps in the email I received as follows:





So I clicked on the Frist Time User? link.  I filled out the three fields (email, member ID, zip code).  I received the following response:





I had never tried this previously, so this response was confusing.  I then backed out via the "Close" button and tried to login using my existing Wyndham creds - no dice.  I then decided to try the "Forgot your password?" link, and received the following response:





So right out of the date - I cannot create a profile - and I cannot reset my password online.  I'm pretty much dead in the water.  I'm already escalating this to Wyndham - but figured I'd post here to see how far any of my other TUGGERs have gotten...


----------



## keno999 (Aug 11, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> OK, so I just tried using this service for the first time.  I didn't get very far, so I'm looking for a few brave souls to try this out and see if you experience the same issues.  I followed the steps in the email I received as follows:
> 
> View attachment 62246
> 
> ...


I tried a couple of days ago - same results.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 11, 2022)

OK, for those of you who experience problems with the new PaymentUS portal setup - please contact Wyndham Consumer Finance at 800-251-8736, and have your member ID and other account validation info handy of course.  

I had to have my password manually reset by this helpdesk specifically.  I'm up and running now and able to access the new finance portal.  

Don't call Wyndham Owner Care - or if you do - ask to be transferred to the Consumer Finance helpdesk.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 11, 2022)

keno999 said:


> I tried a couple of days ago - same results.


The same for me when I tried yesterday.

I guess the more pertinent question is: Has anyone _not_ gotten this result from the website? Is it working for anyone (without having had to call)?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm getting the same results.  Big question, if I do nothing, will they autopay at then end of the month as they do every month?  Or, must I actually call and go through the painful exercise of getting set up to do something that should have been done automatically?  Typical Wyndham.  Can't get anything right.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 11, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> I'm getting the same results.  Big question, if I do nothing, will they autopay at then end of the month as they do every month?  Or, must I actually call and go through the painful exercise of getting set up to do something that should have been done automatically?  Typical Wyndham.  Can't get anything right.



From what I can see in the portal, and from what the email states, if you had autopay already set up, you don't have to change anything.  Though I now have access to the paymentus portal - I have made no changes to anything - nor do I plan to unless it becomes necessary.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 12, 2022)

I had tried Saturday, July 30th, as you could see the link on the ownership tab (see post 1). Earlier in the week the ownership tab wasn't available.  I called (and reported here) what the VC's told me (they couldn't see the old system or the new yet either, ownership information was not available to anyone, I also read on FB (so it must be true) that people were not able to make payments. 

On maybe Tuesday, I could see the link and tried to register and experienced what you posted in post 6.  Figured it wasn't ready yet.

Silly me, thought maybe they would announce when it's ready. Kind of like cancelling a reservation and waiting for it to show up again in the system. We should be should be used to this by now (waiting, wondering, try/try again). Design by Wyndham.

This is what I get now: I have to use my 5 digit zip code and the email address on my account or it will say invalid answer.





I never set up a password. If I try to forgotten password, I get this (no instruction as to who to contact):




Guess I'll try to call in the next few days. Funny they gave you different instruction @hitchhiker as to who to contact. In my original post, I have a phone number they gave me.  Honestly, my autopay won't come out til August 29th. Rather than wait on the phone for hours I may wait a few more days. You think everyone is going to has to call? Has anyone been able to access without running into issues?


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 12, 2022)

I tried unsuccessfully to get in last night. I also checked my credit card transactions. I’m on autopay and it usually posts on the 7th or 8th each month. It has not posted so far in August. I’ll call today and see i I can get mu access set up and if there is anything I need to do for autopay.


----------



## keno999 (Aug 12, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> OK, for those of you who experience problems with the new PaymentUS portal setup - please contact Wyndham Consumer Finance at 800-251-8736, and have your member ID and other account validation info handy of course.
> 
> I had to have my password manually reset by this helpdesk specifically.  I'm up and running now and able to access the new finance portal.
> 
> Don't call Wyndham Owner Care - or if you do - ask to be transferred to the Consumer Finance helpdesk.


I called in this morning and got the password reset - thanks.  It showed I was past due for this months payment.  I've been on autopay and never had an issue.  I entered my credit card info as it looks like it didn't come across when they transitioned to this system. It also showed a different payment method that I didn't recognize so I called back and got another rep.  She said that they are still transitioning and hopefully it would be corrected.  So, at least it says I'm not past due but I have two autopay methods setup of which 1 is valid as of today.  I'll keep checking back but here's to hope!


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 12, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I tried unsuccessfully to get in last night. I also checked my credit card transactions. I’m on autopay and it usually posts on the 7th or 8th each month. It has not posted so far in August. I’ll call today and see i I can get mu access set up and if there is anything I need to do for autopay.


For all of us on autopay before this oh so disastrous rollout, please keep us informed as to what you find.  I don't really want to call just to sit on hold for hours, at this point, since my autopay date is not until the 27th.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 12, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> I had tried Saturday, July 30th, as you could see the link on the ownership tab (see post 1). Earlier in the week the ownership tab wasn't available.  I called (and reported here) what the VC's told me (they couldn't see the old system or the new yet either, ownership information was not available to anyone, I also read on FB (so it must be true) that people were not able to make payments.
> 
> On maybe Tuesday, I could see the link and tried to register and experienced what you posted in post 6.  Figured it wasn't ready yet.
> 
> ...



I haven't had to call into the frontline Consumer Finance 800# as yet but I doubt it'll be the long wait that we're typically seeing when attempting to get through to Owner Care for example.  @keno999 when you called in how long did you have to sit on hold?  I got right through but I was given a direct dial number to a manager since I had asked to speak to someone so I could help set expectations for others here on TUG and on the online FB groups.

My account in the payment portal currently shows as past due - and my payment processed on July 12 of last month - and I see under Payment History a charge listed for today, August 12, for my monthly MFs, but I don't yet see any like charge in my temporary authorizations section on my credit card.  I will check again tomorrow and if I don't see anything I will have to call back in to see what's going on and obtain more info/guidance that may help out some others in the process.


----------



## keno999 (Aug 12, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I haven't had to call into the frontline Consumer Finance 800# as yet but I doubt it'll be the long wait that we're typically seeing when attempting to get through to Owner Care for example.  @keno999 when you called in how long did you have to sit on hold?  I got right through but I was given a direct dial number to a manager since I had asked to speak to someone so I could help set expectations for others here on TUG and on the online FB groups.
> 
> My account in the payment portal currently shows as past due - and my payment processed on July 12 of last month - and I see under Payment History a charge listed for today, August 12, for my monthly MFs, but I don't yet see any like charge in my temporary authorizations section on my credit card.  I will check again tomorrow and if I don't see anything I will have to call back in to see what's going on and obtain more info/guidance that may help out some others in the process.


I called about 0900 EDT twice - got right through.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 12, 2022)

I called into Financial Services and only waited a minute or so. The CSR I spoke to was fabulous! I explained that I couldn't get into my account and couldn't create a new one, and I also had a payment that was due on 8/6 and it hadn't posted yet. She explained that anyone with a due date of 8/1-8/9 was having their auto payments, manually input into the system so give it another week or so and that should be completed. No late charges would apply, it was just taking a while to do the manual entries. As for my account, she set everything up and got my access rights. I was able to get in and see one of my developer CWA account but not the 2 resale accounts. She couldn't find the problem but I told her I'd give it a few more days to see if they showed up and, if not, I'd call back. I also looked at the Payment History and it showed my payment processing today. 

At one point in the call, I asked her if this is what she did all day. She said, yes, pretty much. I said, I'm sorry. She said, "no, no, no. I love it!" She was so nice and cheerful and very helpful.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 12, 2022)

My MF didn't auto process yet either, it usually does on the 4th or 5th of the month. I, like everyone else I guess tried to register with the link off the financial page of our owners website and got the same error everyone else is getting.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 12, 2022)

I forgot to put this in my previous post. The reason I couldn’t register my account is because they had the wrong email address. I bought 2 resale contracts in 2020 and the email they had on file in the payment system was the person I bought them from. Once she got that changed, I was able to register my account and create my password.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 12, 2022)

Just spent about 10 minutes on hold, got the password reset, and now have access.


----------



## r4rab (Aug 12, 2022)

My MFs should have been charged to my CC on 8/4. I tried logging into paymentus a few days ago but had the issues everyone is reporting.
I just received an email from WyndhamVacationClubs@paymentus.com indicating my MF payment had been received and was posted to my account.
I also now see it as pending on my CC.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 12, 2022)

Oy - can I request to remove my posts about being excited for this new functionality (that was a joke @hitchhiker).

I did call. She was very nice and was able to help me, painful as the overall experience was.

First they had one heck of time finding me on the account, I needed to give them a contract I was on, that's how they found me.  Before they found me on a contract, it looked like I was going to have to call someone else and have them give permission to speak to me (my husband truly enjoys those type conversations, but he was golfing).

They had to reset my password (which I really don't think I ever set in the first place).

Upon logging in with the temporary password so I could update it, I erroneously entered a 9 character password (it needs to be 10), so got an error message.

Error messages don't clear, so it didn't look like my password was updating when I entered a 10 character one. But it did.  At this point that's the only good thing I can say. Well that and my autopay posted on July 29th so I have plenty of time to figure things out.

I see my contracts with the incorrect payment method showing (showing echeck, which is wrong). I can't seem to find a total bill. But this with a 2 year old at nap time and 4 year making cookies was as much fun as I could stand for today.  I hung up and will look further when I can spend more time on it.

I'm assuming everyone is going to have to call? Unless they are working on some better fixes. When she couldn't find me on the account, she said they were still inputting data and to try in a day or two (but then I had her look at a contract).

Good luck to all!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 12, 2022)

So it looks like I was right, and the system didn't automatically change us over, so it's being manually done by Wyndham for those of us who are already on autopay.  I just got a confirmation today that our payment applied for one account, but not on the other. 

Wyndham has lost their credibility with this changeover that failed. 

Irony of ironies, this is the exact same system Shell has been using for years, and it's always been difficult to maneuver.  Figures.  Wyndham is proving once again that they are inept.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 12, 2022)

A little bit of weirdness here!

My August maintenance fee posted as a pending charge today (8/12) to my Navy Fed VISA card.    Good that I'm not delinquent but I never authorized maintenance fees to be charged to my VISA card.  For years, maintenance fees have been charged to my Navy Fed MasterCard on or about the 8th of the month.  Wyndham has my VISA card number because that's the card I used for guest confirmations, also the one time a few years back that I paid for points protection.

Supposedly, if we were set up for automatic payments, we didn't have to do anything to accommodate Paymentus.  For some reason, they couldn't process the payment as before so they did what they thought was the next best thing.  (Wonder what would happen if I told NFCU that the transaction was not authorized?)


----------



## WManning (Aug 12, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So it looks like I was right, and the system didn't automatically change us over, so it's being manually done by Wyndham for those of us who are already on autopay.  I just got a confirmation today that our payment applied for one account, but not on the other.
> 
> Wyndham has lost their credibility with this changeover that failed.
> 
> Irony of ironies, this is the exact same system Shell has been using for years, and it's always been difficult to maneuver.  Figures.  Wyndham is proving once again that they are inept.


Their credibility was gone a long time ago.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 12, 2022)

I didn't check this at all, because I assumed I'd just continue. I can't seem to log in using my current email and Wyndham password, and also can't seem to create a new account on the payments site.

I will try to call in on Monday to check I guess.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 12, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> I see my contracts with the incorrect payment method showing (showing echeck, which is wrong).



my individual contracts all show in the portal with that same thing, which I’ve never set up. There is a different entry for the master account number that shows properly with the credit card. I’m assuming (terrible to do, I know) that maybe _they _pay the HOAs via echeck, after they collect from me?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 13, 2022)

believe this post piggybacks on this one....adding link as its going in newsletter tomorrow!









						Paymentus - it's coming, it's coming
					

I, for one, am excited to see we are getting this new financial system and the features advertised (which you gotta believe it's gonna be good, right, it's a well known 3rd party system).   As of now, it is not available, even though you can see the link under the Ownership tab - you can't...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Pink_Warrior (Aug 13, 2022)

I cannot get into the Paymentus system at all. I have narrowed it down to what email they want though. It tells me that it is already set up. No dice on the password though. 

My MF were due last week. I checked my CC and it wasn't pending or charged. So I did go through the one time payment box. That one had no problem linking my account number to the correct payment account. Unfortunately I got the big red box telling me that my account was past due and that my reservations may be canceled. 

If the system starts canceling reservations due to past due MF, this is going to become a cluster FAST.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2022)

I checked this morning and my Easypay MF payment is now pending on my credit card. I’m still seeing the past due message and only one of 3 contracts. I’ll give them a few more days before calling back. At least I know the payment has been made.


----------



## OutSkiing (Aug 13, 2022)

Mine usually comes out of my Barclays Visa on the 3rd of the month but came out on the 12th this month. No action on my part.  

I’m not even going to click the dreaded ‘log into my account’  button for a month or two in hopes that registration is working by then.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 13, 2022)

chapjim said:


> A little bit of weirdness here!
> 
> My August maintenance fee posted as a pending charge today (8/12) to my Navy Fed VISA card.    Good that I'm not delinquent but I never authorized maintenance fees to be charged to my VISA card.  For years, maintenance fees have been charged to my Navy Fed MasterCard on or about the 8th of the month.  Wyndham has my VISA card number because that's the card I used for guest confirmations, also the one time a few years back that I paid for points protection.
> 
> Supposedly, if we were set up for automatic payments, we didn't have to do anything to accommodate Paymentus.  For some reason, they couldn't process the payment as before so they did what they thought was the next best thing.  (Wonder what would happen if I told NFCU that the transaction was not authorized?)


Yikes, this might scare me the most -- I didn't think they saved various cards we've used (I always have to enter my card info). 



scootr5 said:


> my individual contracts all show in the portal with that same thing, which I’ve never set up. There is a different entry for the master account number that shows properly with the credit card. I’m assuming (terrible to do, I know) that maybe _they _pay the HOAs via echeck, a


Good point - I wonder what will happen to the people we've read about that said finance fixed those? Will their credit cards get charged instead of the echeck thing to the HOA.  Of course, yup, ASSuming what you suggested may be what's going on.



Pink_Warrior said:


> I cannot get into the Paymentus system at all. I have narrowed it down to what email they want though. It tells me that it is already set up. No dice on the password though.
> 
> My MF were due last week. I checked my CC and it wasn't pending or charged. So I did go through the one time payment box. That one had no problem linking my account number to the correct payment account. Unfortunately I got the big red box telling me that my account was past due and that my reservations may be canceled.
> 
> If the system starts canceling reservations due to past due MF, this is going to become a cluster FAST.


I don't recall ever putting in a password, once I got past figuring out what email address, member number, and zip code.  Once I got past that, I had to call and have them reset my password.  Has anyone gotten in without have to call? What a nightmare. 

Gosh let's hope they don't start cancelling. Given when they've messed up before and cancelled, they think giving points back (and not reinstating a reservation) is an acceptable solution. Ahhhh. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 13, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> I checked this morning and my Easypay MF payment is now pending on my credit card. I’m still seeing the past due message and only one of 3 contracts. I’ll give them a few more days before calling back. At least I know the payment has been made.



I signed up for the text alerts via the paymentUS portal and overnight I received a text indicating my autopay was submitted. Checked my credit card temporary authorizations this morning and I see my MFs reflected. I did not take any action in the portal to make this happen - so it’s encouraging to me to see that the autopay - at least for my account - seems to have transitioned to paymentUS without having to take any action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTKENT1 (Aug 13, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> OK, so I just tried using this service for the first time.  I didn't get very far, so I'm looking for a few brave souls to try this out and see if you experience the same issues.  I followed the steps in the email I received as follows:
> 
> View attachment 62246
> 
> ...


Just tried mine today same thing!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 13, 2022)

OutSkiing said:


> Mine usually comes out of my Barclays Visa on the 3rd of the month but came out on the 12th this month. No action on my part.
> 
> I’m not even going to click the dreaded ‘log into my account’ button for a month or two in hopes that registration is working by then.



The FAQs indicate that anyone who had autopay set up between Aug 1-9 would experience a delay during the transition to paymentUS however there would be no negative impact - only a delay in the autopay - which is what seems to have occurred with my account personally. If anyone has a different experience - please post back into either of the paymentUS threads and keep us apprised of your issues and resolution experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy12n (Aug 13, 2022)

Like I said the other day, my MF normally hit my WR Visa on August 4 or 5, well, this morning a temporary authorization for what looks like my August MF's showed up, so I guess they did it. 

My question is, if we had autopay set up before, do we even *have to* do anything in the new system or not? It's not clear. I realize eventually it's probably a good idea to go in and set this up, but if autopay is going to continue to work, is there any need to do this in the near term? 

Also, since it's a temporary authorization, I won't know for another day or two if I got the 4x bonus WR points properly. If anyone else uses the WR Visa to pay MF's and the transaction has cleared and is showing WR points allocated, did they do it right or is it just a 1:1? If we don't get bonus points, I will probably transition this to a different card like the Chase one.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 13, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Like I said the other day, my MF normally hit my WR Visa on August 4 or 5, well, this morning a temporary authorization for what looks like my August MF's showed up, so I guess they did it.
> 
> My question is, if we had autopay set up before, do we even *have to* do anything in the new system or not? It's not clear. I realize eventually it's probably a good idea to go in and set this up, but if autopay is going to continue to work, is there any need to do this in the near term?
> 
> Also, since it's a temporary authorization, I won't know for another day or two if I got the 4x bonus WR points properly. If anyone else uses the WR Visa to pay MF's and the transaction has cleared and is showing WR points allocated, did they do it right or is it just a 1:1? If we don't get bonus points, I will probably transition this to a different card like the Chase one.



It’s clear according to the FAQs from the initial announcement here, which was also posted in the other thread on this topic:









						Easy Payments In New Online Portal
					

Announcing Paymentus, a new customer payment portal, coming soon for Club Wyndham owners. Find out more about the enhanced features and how you can better service your account.




					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




Screenshot for ease of reference:






I’m going to go ahead and merge the two threads on this topic since they are largely duplicative at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 13, 2022)

Trust but Verify.  Wyndham does not have a track record of delivering bug free software.


HitchHiker71 said:


>


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 13, 2022)

I must have been one of the lucky ones. I called on Thurday evening and got set up with a password for Paymentus. It must have been a good time to call because I got right through and the call only took a few minutes. She confirmed that we were still set up for autopay and that they have the correct the credit card number. She told me to give it a couple of days for the payment to come out. It came out the next day, 8/11.


----------



## spackler (Aug 14, 2022)

Why even *have* a separate login?  The vast majority of normal companies just have a "pay bill/set up autopay" tab directly on their website w/o resorting to this type of nonsense.  

Wyndham likes to screw up even mundane tasks.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 14, 2022)

spackler said:


> Why even *have* a separate login?  The vast majority of normal companies just have a "pay bill/set up autopay" tab directly on their website w/o resorting to this type of nonsense.
> 
> Wyndham likes to screw up even mundane tasks.


It’s obviously possible, because that’s exactly what happens with my gas utility website - login to the gas company, click “pay bill,” it sends me seamlessly to my account in Paymentus.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 14, 2022)

Regarding WHY Wyndham is doing this, i'm just speculating here, but my thought is that due to PCI compliance issues and costs, they made a value decision to completely offload payment processing to a third party. Processing credit cards (aka, taking payments online) is a huge risk, and if they are storing CC numbers, that complicates it even further. So it may have been cheaper and easier from a regulatory perspective to shift this risk to someone else. 

I work in IT, so i'm very familiar with why companies do this. My company did it years ago. Look up PCI, and the fines associated with data breaches, as well as regulatory, compliance, documentation and reporting requirements associated with taking credit cards. 

We all know how crappy Wyndham's IT is, so from a data security perspective, I think I actually feel a little better with them having done this.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 14, 2022)

Pssst... Wyndham... It's called Single Sign On.

Single sign-on is an authentication scheme that allows a user to log in with a single ID to any of several related, yet independent, software systems. True single sign-on allows the user to log in once and access services without re-entering authentication factors.

I spent 35 years in IT. Gosh, wasn't this a goal over 20 years ago?  Always....  Being crappy at IT is no excuse to continue being crappy. But here we are!

And seriously, is EVERYONE going to have to call in and ask for a password reset?  If we released something that increased calls to the call centers our heads were on the block.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 14, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Pssst... Wyndham... It's called Single Sign On.


And it’s almost like they already manage to do this with the RCI portal.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 14, 2022)

I’m wondering if others are seeing what I am seeing in Paymentus. In the accounts section I see each of my three contracts listed twice. Once with the contract number, which says paid in full. And after that with the same contract number followed by _PHASE, which says past due. Is anyone else seeing this.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 14, 2022)

> Pssst... Wyndham... It's called Single Sign On.



There's MUCH more to it than just SSO... if you spent 35 years in IT and don't know what PCI is, or the burden of infrastructure requirements are, then maybe read up on them. I'm guessing you were a developer who doesn't know or care about security or anything infrastructure (someone else's problem...)

Like I said, i'm not *AT ALL* surprised Wyndham is doing this. But their *implementation* of it leaves *a lot to be desired*... which I think we can say about every single Wyndham IT initiative

The infrastructure requirements, including encryption at rest and encryption in transit requirements alone are hugely costly. If they can ship that burden to some third party, it's a no brainer. Like I said, my company has billions in annual revenue and we made the decision years ago to subcontract out payment processing so we would not have to implement some of these costly infrastructure requirements...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 14, 2022)

markb53 said:


> I’m wondering if others are seeing what I am seeing in Paymentus. In the accounts section I see each of my three contracts listed twice. Once with the contract number, which says paid in full. And after that with the same contract number followed by _PHASE, which says past due. Is anyone else seeing this.
> 
> View attachment 62481



Yes I see the same thing. Likely what we are seeing are data integrity issues uploading from the Wyndham system to the paymentUS system best guess. Garbage in garbage out type thing. While Wyndham always hid this data internal to their back end systems, one of the challenges of outsourcing to a third party like this is that your data integrity and any integrity issues become more visible. The data this new third party portal is displaying makes me more certain than ever that Wyndham continues to struggle with back office legacy data integrity problems that have yet to be resolved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 14, 2022)

troy12n said:


> There's MUCH more to it than just SSO... if you spent 35 years in IT and don't know what PCI is, or the burden of infrastructure requirements are, then maybe read up on them. I'm guessing you were a developer who doesn't know or care about security or anything infrastructure (someone else's problem...)
> 
> Like I said, i'm not *AT ALL* surprised Wyndham is doing this. But their *implementation* of it leaves *a lot to be desired*... which I think we can say about every single Wyndham IT initiative
> 
> The infrastructure requirements, including encryption at rest and encryption in transit requirements alone are hugely costly. If they can ship that burden to some third party, it's a no brainer. Like I said, my company has billions in annual revenue and we made the decision years ago to subcontract out payment processing so we would not have to implement some of these costly infrastructure requirements...


You're conflating 2 different things.   I was not suggesting they store the credit card information in the clubwyndhamdestinations website.

It is super concerning to me that @chapjim is seeing the credit card information he input in the clubwyndhamdestinations website (the cards he used for GC's and points protection) show up in paymentus. And the wrong credit card be charged (not the one he had set up for autopay).

Ha, 1st time I've been accused of not caring about something.  I have been accused of leading the business because I would be sure they looked at all options when designing features. If the business doesn't know any better, and the developers don't care enough about what they are delivering, you end up with something just like this.

We can agree on one thing - the implementation leaves a lot to be desired. OK, 2 things - we can say that about every single Wyndham IT initiative.


----------



## r4rab (Aug 15, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes I see the same thing. Likely what we are seeing are data integrity issues uploading from the Wyndham system to the paymentUS system best guess. Garbage in garbage out type thing. While Wyndham always hid this data internal to their back end systems, one of the challenges of outsourcing to a third party like this is that your data integrity and any integrity issues become more visible. The data this new third party portal is displaying makes me more certain than ever that Wyndham continues to struggle with back office legacy data integrity problems that have yet to be resolved.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I also saw something similar when I was able (finally) to login to the paymentUS system. On Friday (8/12) I received an email that Wyndham had received my payment. Like many others, I normally have my payment paid from my CC on the 4th via autopay. I checked my CC and saw the payment was pending. Also on Friday I received a call from someone at Wyndham (Collections dept?). Their first statement was that they were calling to collect a debt. Luckily I only got a little annoyed. The agent was very nice and helped set up my paymentUS login (had to send me a temporary password to do it). On Saturday I received another call with the same script as the Friday call. In both cases I was thinking wtf, the payment is 1 week late because of a known issue in a payment system implementation they screwed up and now I'm getting collection calls. I even told the 1st rep that they needed some better project managers. I didn't mind the calls so much as I was very put off by the lead-in script which I found to be very confrontational.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 15, 2022)

My MF transaction finally moved from pending to a completed transaction. I did NOT get any bonus WR points. We are supposed to get 3x or 4x (don't remember) bonus on anything Wyndham, including MF and loan payments on the Wyndham Rewards Visa, and I didn't get any for the August MF. I guess I have to make a call to complain...


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 15, 2022)

markb53 said:


> I’m wondering if others are seeing what I am seeing in Paymentus. In the accounts section I see each of my three contracts listed twice. Once with the contract number, which says paid in full. And after that with the same contract number followed by _PHASE, which says past due. Is anyone else seeing this.
> 
> View attachment 62481


The wording in the top part suggests to me that this might be loan, and either your loan is entirely paid off or you never had a loan.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 15, 2022)

troy12n said:


> My MF transaction finally moved from pending to a completed transaction. I did NOT get any bonus WR points. We are supposed to get 3x or 4x (don't remember) bonus on anything Wyndham, including MF and loan payments on the Wyndham Rewards Visa, and I didn't get any for the August MF. I guess I have to make a call to complain...



I see what you mean now - the actual CC transaction is no longer being recognized as MFs and so therefore it’s only showing as 1x for WR credits as opposed to 4x (I have the Earners Plus card). I suspect this is something that Barclays will have to change within their systems. Kudos to Wyndham for not testing this in advance and ensuring a smooth transition with their affinity credit card provider. I will report this to Wyndham today as I already have a thread open on PaymentUS related items. I will report back with an update on this item when appropriate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Aug 15, 2022)

I'm starting all over again on hold for Financial Services.  Last attempt ended after 1:05:45 when a voice came on and offered a survey.  I did the survey (all "1s") and was disconnected.

Being on hold wouldn't be so bad except for the "music" they have on a loop.  They need some Marty Robbins!  Oh! And the information about mortgage interest statements being available the last week in January.  This is August!  Are a lot of people asking about mortgage interest statements now?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 15, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> The wording in the top part suggests to me that this might be loan, and either your loan is entirely paid off or you never had a loan.



For my part - I never had a loan.  I just submitted this issue, along with the reported WR credit card issue - to Wyndham for further review.  If anyone else experiences any issues, please report them here in this thread, and we'll then attempt to reproduce and report the issues as needed.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 15, 2022)

If you are looking for issues 

I would suggest different wording / identification for messages coming from the payment portal. 

If it were me, I'd use the same verbiage used on the clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations site... there this is called the 'Paymentus Customer Portal'. I would world this message
title accordingly, as well as the message itself (indicate it's the paymentus customer portal account).

I think there is already confusion about having a separate logon and password.  And then they send this message when the password is reset....





Also, if you click on the link above it takes you to the 'Customer Portal' - too bad it doesn't say 'Paymentus Customer Portal'.


----------



## WManning (Aug 16, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> For anyone who didn’t already receive the email announcement today:
> 
> "Get Ready For Easy Payments In A New Online Portal." Some of the new features you can look forward to include:
> 
> ...


Just called in and set up yesterday afternoon. Less then 2 minutes to recieve link on changing password and signing in.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 16, 2022)

WManning said:


> Just called in and set up yesterday afternoon. Less then 2 minutes to recieve link on changing password and signing in.


You think everyone has to call in?  I did (it was not a 2 minute call, but they were very nice).  But the big question I would think, is does everyone have to call in at some point to get their login to work?


----------



## r4rab (Aug 16, 2022)

Just another data point that may relate to the WR issue. My MFs were recognized as a travel-related expense by Chase Sapphire. The payee was Club Wyndham Plus. It's possible the WR CC issue may be on the Barclays Bank side.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 16, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> You think everyone has to call in?  I did (it was not a 2 minute call, but they were very nice).  But the big question I would think, is does everyone have to call in at some point to get their login to work?


Exactly this question. Has Wyndham created a situation in which every single owner will have to call in at some point if they want to get online access to their online financial account? My autopay did eventually go through, but at some point I'm going to want to update my card, review past charges, etc, and will have to call to get this password situation sorted out.

Or they could just allow those passwords to be reset online.


----------



## WManning (Aug 16, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> You think everyone has to call in?  I did (it was not a 2 minute call, but they were very nice).  But the big question I would think, is does everyone have to call in at some point to get their login to work?


No setup or login necessary.  I am new owner the at had a deed transfer in on July 26th. Just wanted to make sure that my auto pay I set up on the 26th was set up correct because maintenance fees were not debited from credit card.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 16, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> If you are looking for issues
> 
> I would suggest different wording / identification for messages coming from the payment portal.
> 
> ...



Feedback captured and sent to Wyndham for review.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 16, 2022)

WManning said:


> No setup or login necessary.  I am new owner the at had a deed transfer in on July 26th. Just wanted to make sure that my auto pay I set up on the 26th was set up correct because maintenance fees were not debited from credit card.


Rephrasing my question...does anyone who wants to access the paymentus system have to call in to reset their login? If you were previously set up on autopay and don't care to ever do anything on paymentus then you don't have to register or login.  Conversely, if you would like to access the paymentus system to view payment history, or make payments, or change autopay, you do need to register and call to have your password reset. Correct?  Has anyone able to access the new paymentus system without calling for help?

Are you saying no setup or login necessary (unless you want to access the system)? LOL, that is how I am reading your comment.


----------



## WManning (Aug 16, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Rephrasing my question...does anyone who wants to access the paymentus system have to call in to reset their login? If you were previously set up on autopay and don't care to ever do anything on paymentus then you don't have to register or login.  Conversely, if you would like to access the paymentus system to view payment history, or make payments, or change autopay, you do need to register and call to have your password reset. Correct?  Has anyone able to access the new paymentus system without calling for help?


No one can login paymentus system unless they call in and set up. Maybe IT will fix the glitch so you don't need to drop a dime.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 16, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> Exactly this question. Has Wyndham created a situation in which every single owner will have to call in at some point if they want to get online access to their online financial account? My autopay did eventually go through, but at some point I'm going to want to update my card, review past charges, etc, and will have to call to get this password situation sorted out.
> 
> Or they could just allow those passwords to be reset online.


Right!  If my memory serves me correctly, we don't input a password when we register, and then get a message it can't get be reset online, and then you have to call (once you figure out who to call because the message doesn't tell you).


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 16, 2022)

WManning said:


> No one can login paymentus system unless they call in and set up. Maybe IT will fix the glitch so you don't need to drop a dime.



I'm not sure if this is true or not.  I now have a primary Wyndham contact specifically for any PaymentUS/consumer finance issues - so I've just made this ask to her and am awaiting follow up guidance.  Will post back here when I know more.


----------



## bweltsch (Aug 16, 2022)

I have been trying to log in for the last few weeks. Keep getting stuck in the same loop as reported previously. Spent an hour on hold yesterday before giving up. I agree about the music. Anything but what is on there. Going to try again now.


----------



## WManning (Aug 16, 2022)

bweltsch said:


> I have been trying to log in for the last few weeks. Keep getting stuck in the same loop as reported previously. Spent an hour on hold yesterday before giving up. I agree about the music. Anything but what is on there. Going to try again now.


I must of hit the lotto when I called in. The OC was very knowledgeable and walked me through it in less then 2 minutes tops. The 2 minutes included her emailing me a password and making sure I was able to log in and waited until I  created new password.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 16, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> Rephrasing my question...does anyone who wants to access the paymentus system have to call in to reset their login? If you were previously set up on autopay and don't care to ever do anything on paymentus then you don't have to register or login.  Conversely, if you would like to access the paymentus system to view payment history, or make payments, or change autopay, you do need to register and call to have your password reset. Correct?  Has anyone able to access the new paymentus system without calling for help?
> 
> Are you saying no setup or login necessary (unless you want to access the system)? LOL, that is how I am reading your comment.



Here's the feedback I received with regard to the question on whether this is impacting everyone - or just a subset of owners, along with follow up feedback on the issue reported in this thread for the _PHASE contract item within the portal still showing as past due:


----------



## bnoble (Aug 16, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I'm not sure if this is true or not.


I am not able to log in with my existing credentials, cannot create an account, and am told that the password for my email address cannot be reset online. I am not everyone, but I'm not sure I've heard anyone on TUG say they were able to log in without calling, and plenty of people have reported having to call.

Has _anyone_ here been able to establish an account without a phone call?


----------



## bweltsch (Aug 16, 2022)

I just called in and was able to finally log in after verbally receiving a new password. I was then able to change it back to my original password. Logged out and then back in just to double check.  20 minutes on hold. Still same crappy music.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 16, 2022)

So we are not going to get our Chase Sapphire Reserve 3X points for Wyndham?  That is actually a big deal to most of us in the credit card points game.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 16, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So we are not going to get our Chase Sapphire Reserve 3X points for Wyndham?  That is actually a big deal to most of us in the credit card points game.



Acccording to post #72 in this thread, your concern has already been addressed.  The author indicates the Chase Sapphire card gives the appropriate travel credit:









						[MERGED] New Wyndham payment portal announcement - discussion - reported issues thread
					

Like I said the other day, my MF normally hit my WR Visa on August 4 or 5, well, this morning a temporary authorization for what looks like my August MF's showed up, so I guess they did it.   My question is, if we had autopay set up before, do we even have to do anything in the new system or...




					tugbbs.com
				




The issue of not receiving the appropriate travel credit is limited to the Wyndham Earners affinity cards at this time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 16, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Acccording to post #72 in this thread, your concern has already been addressed.  The author indicates the Chase Sapphire card gives the appropriate travel credit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked our Chase Sapphire portal and see the 3X.  So I concur.


----------



## keno999 (Aug 16, 2022)

I called in on Monday and got my password reset so I could do the initial logon to Paymentus - success.  I have 3 contracts and there were 3 entries.  One was identified with my Wyndham member number, the other 2 had identifiers of 2 of the contracts. Each had an amount due but didn't add up to the total dues owed.  The rep was seeing something different but the numbers didn't add up either.  The total amount due was correct.  She seemed to say that they were still working on it and were adding the data manually.  I guess I'll wait until Sept to see what happens.


----------



## keno999 (Aug 16, 2022)

keno999 said:


> I called in on Monday and got my password reset so I could do the initial logon to Paymentus - success.  I have 3 contracts and there were 3 entries.  One was identified with my Wyndham member number, the other 2 had identifiers of 2 of the contracts. Each had an amount due but didn't add up to the total dues owed.  The rep was seeing something different but the numbers didn't add up either.  The total amount due was correct.  She seemed to say that they were still working on it and were adding the data manually.  I guess I'll wait until Sept to see what happens.


I also inadvertently made a double payment.  The account past due concerned me since we are going to South Carolina this week and I didn't want there to be any issues with that.  So I made a payment after I put in my credit card info to setup autopay (the existing autopay entry was an account I didn't recognize) and made a payment.  Later in the day a second payment hit my card (I assume the manual data entry process made that happen).  After calling back the rep said it takes 7-10 days for them to process a refund, so I decided to wait until Sept 1st to see if straightens out.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 16, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> The wording in the top part suggests to me that this might be loan, and either your loan is entirely paid off or you never had a loan.



I have 3 contract. They all look exactly the same. One was a developer purchase that started out as a loan. Once was developer purchase paid for at the time of purchase. And one was a resale purchase. they all look the same.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 16, 2022)

markb53 said:


> I have 3 contract. They all look exactly the same. One was a developer purchase that started out as a loan. Once was developer purchase paid for at the time of purchase. And one was a resale purchase. they all look the same.



"or you never had a loan"


----------



## markb53 (Aug 17, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> "or you never had a loan"



I had a loan from Wyndham originally for the first contract I purchased. I paid it off with a low interest credit line from my bank within 6 months. And then paid the credit line off within 12 months. My second contract I wrote a check, no loan. Then I found TUG and bought my third contract on the resale market. I don’t like owning money to anyone. the only loan I have is the mortgage on my house. And that will be paid off in 6 years. But you are right, no current loans.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 17, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Here's the feedback I received with regard to the question on whether this is impacting everyone - or just a subset of owners, along with follow up feedback on the issue reported in this thread for the _PHASE contract item within the portal still showing as past due:
> 
> View attachment 62624



The _PHASE past due issue should now be corrected for all impacted owners in the new payment portal per feedback I received from Wyndham this morning.  I personally checked my payment portal just now and all but one item is now displaying correctly.  I still see a past due _PHASE item for what appears to be the Wyndham Perks related billing item.  I've already reported this discrepancy back to Wyndham for further investigation.

Please keep reporting any/all payment portal related issues here on this thread.  Thanks to all of the TUGGERs who are contributing!


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 17, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Here's the feedback I received with regard to the question on whether this is impacting everyone - or just a subset of owners, along with follow up feedback on the issue reported in this thread for the _PHASE contract item within the portal still showing as past due:
> 
> View attachment 62624


In terms of "Paymentus was configured to allow owners to select the First Time User option and authenticate with their member number and zip code. We have had owners successfully complete this authentication..." - has anyone successfully been able to do that? When trying to enroll as a new user I was told my user account was already set up and it seems almost (?) everyone here had the same issue. It seems from this unscientific sampling that the "subset of owners" unable to complete that step is pretty much the entire set. Then I was hit with the inability to reset my password online.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 17, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> In terms of "Paymentus was configured to allow owners to select the First Time User option and authenticate with their member number and zip code. We have had owners successfully complete this authentication..." - has anyone successfully been able to do that? When trying to enroll as a new user I was told my user account was already set up and it seems almost (?) everyone here had the same issue. It seems from this unscientific sampling that the "subset of owners" unable to complete that step is pretty much the entire set. Then I was hit with the inability to reset my password online.



Maybe a poll? My experience was exactly the same as yours.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> When trying to enroll as a new user


I was told my "answers were incorrect". I tried all the permutations of email/account number/contract number I could think of.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 17, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> In terms of "Paymentus was configured to allow owners to select the First Time User option and authenticate with their member number and zip code. We have had owners successfully complete this authentication..." - *has anyone successfully been able to do that*? When trying to enroll as a new user I was told my user account was already set up and it seems almost (?) everyone here had the same issue. It seems from this unscientific sampling that the "subset of owners" unable to complete that step is pretty much the entire set. Then I was hit with the inability to reset my password online.



Not me and I tried moments after HitchHiker71's post.  My experience is exactly the same as yours.

I did get through to the finance folks this morning.  Among other things, I told the gal that I was very unhappy that the August MF payment was charged to a wrong credit card.  She said they pulled the CC info from "reservations," which didn't make me feel any better.  I've been dealing for months with names of persons who purchased contracts from me migrating over to reservations and appearing as the person who made/modified/canceled a reservation.  Now this.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 17, 2022)

I do not trust Wyndham on anything having to do with payments and accuracy. Several years ago we were coming up on our payoff date on our Worldmark Seaside Residence Club.  I contacted Wyndham Financial to get a Paid off Letter. I was told I still owed several years of payments. I knew this was wrong. I had recorded the payoff date when we purchased and financed with Wyndham and we had signed nothing to extend the financing. I spend several days on the telephone getting bounced from one office to another. They all said I was wrong. I finally contacted a person I knew that had contacts in upper Wyndham Management. After the Wyndham Vice President got involved suddenly I was right and Wyndham Financial was wrong. The only explanation I was given was apparently during one of their computer updates my Account got screwed up. No apologies. I always wondered how many other Accounts got screwed the same way but the person affected did not keep accurate records and original contract like I did.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 17, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Not me and I tried moments after HitchHiker71's post.  My experience is exactly the same as yours.
> 
> I did get through to the finance folks this morning.  Among other things, I told the gal that I was very unhappy that the August MF payment was charged to a wrong credit card.  She said they pulled the CC info from "reservations," which didn't make me feel any better.  I've been dealing for months with names of persons who purchased contracts from me migrating over to reservations and appearing as the person who made/modified/canceled a reservation.  Now this.


If I may quote my 4 year old grand-daughter - that's souper scarey!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 17, 2022)

paxsarah said:


> In terms of "Paymentus was configured to allow owners to select the First Time User option and authenticate with their member number and zip code. We have had owners successfully complete this authentication..." - has anyone successfully been able to do that? When trying to enroll as a new user I was told my user account was already set up and it seems almost (?) everyone here had the same issue. It seems from this unscientific sampling that the "subset of owners" unable to complete that step is pretty much the entire set. Then I was hit with the inability to reset my password online.



I am still awaiting feedback on a root cause and on scope of impact for owners.  I do now know that the IT team is working on resolutions.  I can also report that the Perks past due item that I mentioned above should resolve on it's own within the next day or so as the back end systems sync up properly.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 17, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> *I do not trust Wyndham on anything having to do with payments and accuracy.* Several years ago we were coming up on our payoff date on our Worldmark Seaside Residence Club.  I contacted Wyndham Financial to get a Paid off Letter. I was told I still owed several years of payments. I knew this was wrong. I had recorded the payoff date when we purchased and financed with Wyndham and we had signed nothing to extend the financing. I spend several days on the telephone getting bounced from one office to another. They all said I was wrong. I finally contacted a person I knew that had contacts in upper Wyndham Management. After the Wyndham Vice President got involved suddenly I was right and Wyndham Financial was wrong. The only explanation I was given was apparently during one of their computer updates my Account got screwed up. No apologies. I always wondered how many other Accounts got screwed the same way but the person affected did not keep accurate records and original contract like I did.



I agree but would expand it to "anything having to do with IT."  Seems like everything Wyndham IT touches turns into a steaming pile.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 17, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The _PHASE past due issue should now be corrected for all impacted owners in the new payment portal per feedback I received from Wyndham this morning.



Yes, all of the “phase” entries are gone from mine now.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 18, 2022)

bnoble said:


> I am not able to log in with my existing credentials, cannot create an account, and am told that the password for my email address cannot be reset online.


I submitted an online request for assistance under the category financial services maybe a day or three ago. I just got a response that my password would be reset and it was. So, you might need to reach out, but you don't have to call/wait on hold.

It appears that my recurring payment card information was transferred over, but it is also listed as past-due as of the 17th.  The payment has been hitting my card on either the 18th, 19th, or 20th in the past six months so I will give it a few more days before I do anything about it.


----------



## Pink_Warrior (Aug 18, 2022)

Okay, I called in today. She reset my password and gave me the temporary. I logged in and changed the password. 

There are 6 contracts and the MF payment. There are 2 PICs, 2 contracts, and 2 contracts that are not mine. And I am missing 5 contracts. What?!?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 18, 2022)

Pink_Warrior said:


> Okay, I called in today. She reset my password and gave me the temporary. I logged in and changed the password.
> 
> There are 6 contracts and the MF payment. There are 2 PICs, 2 contracts, and 2 contracts that are not mine. And I am missing 5 contracts. What?!?



Make sure to call back in to report these issues and ensure your payment portal accurately reflects your ownership. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markb53 (Aug 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The _PHASE past due issue should now be corrected for all impacted owners in the new payment portal per feedback I received from Wyndham this morning.  I personally checked my payment portal just now and all but one item is now displaying correctly.  I still see a past due _PHASE item for what appears to be the Wyndham Perks related billing item.  I've already reported this discrepancy back to Wyndham for further investigation.
> 
> Please keep reporting any/all payment portal related issues here on this thread.  Thanks to all of the TUGGERs who are contributing!



All the items that ended in _PHASE are gone.  But I still have my member account with my member number that says past due.


----------



## r4rab (Aug 19, 2022)

markb53 said:


> All the items that ended in _PHASE are gone.  But I still have my member account with my member number that says past due.
> 
> View attachment 62841


I had the same when I logged in yesterday. I called and opened a case for them to fix my issue especially since the View Payments page shows that my payment was made (plus I received an email from Wyndham they received payment and my credit card shows the charge).


----------



## markb53 (Aug 19, 2022)

markb53 said:


> All the items that ended in _PHASE are gone.  But I still have my member account with my member number that says past due.
> 
> View attachment 62841



It has changed this morning. It now says I am $0.01 past due. But it still says that my next payment due is $16.26 on Sept 5th. It is off by roughly a decimal point. Should be $162.58. I guess I will wait a few days and see if it corrects itself before I call in.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 19, 2022)

bnoble said:


> I submitted an online request for assistance under the category financial services maybe a day or three ago. I just got a response that my password would be reset and it was. So, you might need to reach out, but you don't have to call/wait on hold.


This did the trick, thanks!


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 19, 2022)

Now that I can see it, it's also saying I'm past due (payment was due on August 6), even though when viewing past payments it shows the payment was made on August 12, and I got the email and it's gone through on my card.

Also, the number and composition of the individual contracts showing in my account is weird. I think it has 3 of my 4 current contracts, plus at least one old contract I no longer own. And I've never owed on any of them (all resale) so the only relevant section is my overall member account which is way at the bottom.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 19, 2022)

markb53 said:


> It has changed this morning. It now says I am $0.01 past due. But it still says that my next payment due is $16.26 on Sept 5th. It is off by roughly a decimal point. Should be $162.58. I guess I will wait a few days and see if it corrects itself before I call in.



From what I gathered in discussing these types of issues with one of the Consumer Finance managers the other day with whom I'm working, there are still back office systems sync issues in play - so you may see changes like this day to day.  The general recommendation I was given is if you see something like this - give it a few days to see if it clears up without any intervention.  If it does not, please call into the Finance number explicitly given on the email about these changes.


----------



## Pink_Warrior (Aug 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> From what I gathered in discussing these types of issues with one of the Consumer Finance managers the other day with whom I'm working, there are still back office systems sync issues in play - so you may see changes like this day to day.  The general recommendation I was given is if you see something like this - give it a few days to see if it clears up without any intervention.  If it does not, please call into the Finance number explicitly given on the email about these changes.



I just called in as well. Financial could see the contracts that are not showing on Paymentus. I also woke up to a new bill. The rep said that it was the program fee and the correct amount will pull but they are now having a separate number for the program fee.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> From what I gathered in discussing these types of issues with one of the Consumer Finance managers the other day with whom I'm working, there are still back office systems sync issues in play - so you may see changes like this day to day.  The general recommendation I was given is if you see something like this - give it a few days to see if it clears up without any intervention.  If it does not, please call into the Finance number explicitly given on the email about these changes.


When I called a few days ago, I was told they were doing manual input. 

Personally, I'd really appreciate knowing when they are really done. I don't mind checking if you need someone to check something, I appreciate your efforts and those of others, but really, what methodoloy are they using?  Testing by fire?


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 19, 2022)

I finally broke down this afternoon and called.  15 minutes on hold after being transferred to financial services.  Person gave me a temp password and I was in.  All was as expected.  Logged out and was able to log back in.  So, all should be good.  About the only time I've ever needed to deal with the financial parts of the account is when there is a credit card change.

Just can't understand why Wyndham can't fix the reset password function.  That's all they really need to do, IMHO.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 19, 2022)

I am usually set up for autopay which transacts tomorrow.  I finally had to call and get a temp password, as no way to get in.  

My stuff makes no sense, so I am just going to wait to see what autopay does.  The portal says 2 amounts for the payment on that makes no sense. Why is the payment amount $69.36 different than the total amount due $582.69 which is my normal monthly MF amount.  I am doing nothing other than logging in to see what it says and does.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 19, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am usually set up for autopay which transacts tomorrow.  I finally had to call and get a temp password, as no way to get in.
> 
> My stuff makes no sense, so I am just going to wait to see what autopay does.  The portal says 2 amounts for the payment on that makes no sense. Why is the payment amount $69.36 different than the total amount due $582.69 which is my normal monthly MF amount.  I am doing nothing other than logging in to see what it says and does.
> 
> View attachment 62895



Is it possible $69.36 is the Club Fee part of your dues only?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 19, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> When I called a few days ago, I was told they were doing manual input.
> 
> Personally, I'd really appreciate knowing when they are really done. I don't mind checking if you need someone to check something, I appreciate your efforts and those of others, but really, what methodology are they using?  Testing by fire?



Depends on what you're referring to with regard to manual input.  That's a very generic statement really.  Yes there is manual input ongoing, but there's also a lot of moving parts within the back end that are syncing to/from the PaymentUS portal.  I'm actively working with the manager and the director of the entire consumer finance area, so if we want to ask questions, we can.  That said, Wyndham isn't going to disclose their methodologies, nor should they really.  We can ask about the what, we aren't going to be told the how (methodologies), and even when I am told the how, 99% of the time it is not for public consumption and I cannot share any such information.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Depends on what you're referring to with regard to manual input.  That's a very generic statement really.  Yes there is manual input ongoing, but there's also a lot of moving parts within the back end that are syncing to/from the PaymentUS portal.  I'm actively working with the manager and the director of the entire consumer finance area, so if we want to ask questions, we can.  That said, Wyndham isn't going to disclose their methodologies, nor should they really.  We can ask about the what, we aren't going to be told the how (methodologies), and even when I am told the how, 99% of the time it is not for public consumption and I cannot share any such information.


The call center used the term manual input, I didn't ask what she meant.  I deleted my last 5 tongue in cheek comments, I'll stop now. Have a great weekend everyone!!!


----------



## keno999 (Aug 19, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> The call center used the term manual input, I didn't ask what she meant.  I deleted my last 5 tongue in cheek comments, I'll stop now. Have a great weekend everyone!!!


The rep I talked to the other day also said they were manually inputting the data.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 20, 2022)

bnoble said:


> It appears that my recurring payment card information was transferred over, but it is also listed as past-due as of the 17th. The payment has been hitting my card on either the 18th, 19th, or 20th in the past six months so I will give it a few more days before I do anything about it.


Received confirmation of payment today (for the correct amount). So, it looks like all is well in at least one case.


----------



## wjappraise (Aug 20, 2022)

Ah Wyndham. Another day. Another IT nightmare. Ground hog day. Incompetence rewarded with CEO raise in pay. Well done Michael.


----------



## lost patience (Aug 21, 2022)

Adding my experience.  
.
 yesterday I received a payment confirmation for someone I don't know.
.
I finally called in today and they sent the reset password link.  They stayed on the phone while I logged in.  I could quickly see a loan that is not mine.  They xfered me to someone else.  An hour on the phone and the loan is gone.   Let's see what happens next month.  Another hour of my life spent on the phone with Wyndham.


----------



## WManning (Aug 21, 2022)

wjappraise said:


> Ah Wyndham. Another day. Another IT nightmare. Ground hog day. Incompetence rewarded with CEO raise in pay. Well done Michael.


Pay raise had nothing to do with timeshare owner satisfaction with IT. If it did he would have been fired. Michael's raise was based on stock appreciation and stellar EPS growth.


			wyndham stock report - Google Search
		


Quarterly financials


(USD)Jun 2022Y/YRevenue354M10.28%Net income92M35.29%Diluted EPS136.99%Net profit margin25.99%22.71%Operating income145M8.21%Net change in cash-16M96.26%Cash on hand--Cost of revenue133M26.67%

Earnings calls
Previous   EPS                                Revenue
Q2 2022Beat 14.13%                  Beat 8.55%
Q1 2022Beat 46.50%                  Beat 9.29%
Q4 2021Beat 28.56%                  Beat 1.88%
Q3 2021Beat 27.59%                  Beat 0.04%


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 22, 2022)

I may have missed this, but, has anyone noticed that your personal info is wrong?  I have an address in Alabama.  I tried to change the address, but, the change was not accepted.  Of course, get the message to call Wyndham.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 22, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> I may have missed this, but, has anyone noticed that your personal info is wrong?  I have an address in Alabama.  I tried to change the address, but, the change was not accepted.  Of course, get the message to call Wyndham.



Further evidence of the data integrity issues that have been discussed here on TUG over the past year with growing frequency.  One of the downsides of utilizing a third party service like this is that it exposes data integrity issues like this.  I saw a few data integrity issues when examining the data in the payment portal and was able to make some corrections.  If you get an error - please call into the dedicated consumer finance support number and get your information corrected.  

These data integrity issues seem to be more prevalent for those who have bought/sold resale contracts.  We've now seen multiple instances where there is "ghost" data in user accounts from past resale transactions that has somehow been left behind in their actual user account.  Definitely check every bit of data listed in the payment portal for accuracy.


----------



## r4rab (Aug 24, 2022)

Just got off the phone with Wyndham. My account was finally reflecting the autopay payment from August but was still a penny past due. I got that straightened out but based on what I see on the website I don't know if:
1) I will be charged 0.01 more than I should
2) I will be charged what I should be charged but will again be 0.01 past due
3) Everything will eventually be correct

I'm hoping for #3, could live with #1 (although it is really bad if you're making mistakes on financial stuff), but fear that #2 will be what happens and I will have to spend another hour on the phone with a rep (who seemed more like a reservation counselor than a financial person) to again get our account out of past due state. The paymentUS website is showing 0.01 more due in Sept than it should.

Also, it seems that you can no longer see the MFs and program fees associated with each individual contract if you have multiple contracts. Someone really screwed the pooch badly with such a poor roll out of a financial system.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 24, 2022)

r4rab said:


> Someone really screwed the pooch badly with such a poor roll out of a financial system.


It's Wyndham IT.  They are meeting my very low expectations for a typical Wyndham functionality role out.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 24, 2022)

r4rab said:


> Also, it seems that you can no longer see the MFs and program fees associated with each individual contract if you have multiple contracts. Someone really screwed the pooch badly with such a poor roll out of a financial system.


Is this what everyone else is experiencing? I have 3 contracts, one developer and 2 resale. I can only see my member number on the Account Details page, no contract numbers and no breakdown of the MF’s, just the total monthly payment. As someone mentioned above, the Payment Amount is incorrect but the Total Payment Due is accurate. All of the information is accurate on the My Ownership page of the Club Wyndham site, but has not transferred to the PaymentUS site.


----------



## toddwho (Aug 28, 2022)

August 26th, I am still getting the same screens as Hitchhiker71 and Sandi Bo.


----------



## TXHiker (Aug 29, 2022)

Well, I spent over a hour on hold. Had to call to call. The first time user said profile existed.  The reset password just said it could do not it online.

The rep was able to get the payment made. Very sad, I had a rep call me a few months ago to update the card info saying that it was important to be correct for the new system. I thought I was good. 

I am glad I don't work on the IT team that made this mess, I would be embarrassed. I make my living doing that kind of work and don't think they should committed the new site to production. Normally when something like this happens, there is management type that was told it was not ready and said do it anyway.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 29, 2022)

toddwho said:


> August 26th, I am still getting the same screens as Hitchhiker71 and Sandi Bo.



Call into the dedicated number in this thread to get your account set up properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (Aug 29, 2022)

I noticed that I haven't been charged on my Wyndham Earner+ Card through the old payment system, and thought I would come here to see if everything is straightened out with the new system.  Yikes!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 29, 2022)

90_Min_Sales_Pitch said:


> I noticed that I haven't been charged on my Wyndham Earner+ Card through the old payment system, and thought I would come here to see if everything is straightened out with the new system. Yikes!



When does your charge typically hit your card? If it’s 4-5 days after that date and you still don’t see any charge, call into the dedicated line outlined in this thread and get your account set up and working as designed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 30, 2022)

My autopay hit my credit card account as expected. I was lucky mine comes out at the end of the month so it came out right before the conversion and now on August 29th (the last 3 months, it was on on the 29th, including August 29th). It went up 4 cents this month, I can live with that (although one wonders the benefit of this for Wyndham - remembering stories about how fraud has been caught because of people skimming off/routing amounts related to truncating/rounding - those pennies do add up)!

Some comments on tabs relevant to my account (I do not have a loan):
* Accounts - 2 contracts are missing, I have individual entries for each contract (except for 2) - no detail for the amount for each contract (I see the contract number and this message: "Thank you for paying your account in full. You have access to world class resorts and building memories that last a lifetime)" for each contract.  Additionally I have an entry showing member payment, the last 4 digits of the correct credit card number, and that it's autopay. The payment amount makes no sense. I also have a perks entry for $1. 
* Payoff Info - Not applicable for me - but too bad it doesn't indicate as such. If I select a contract ( again 2 are missing) I get a message 'Cannot get payoff information for account# 001234567890'; if I select my member number I get 'You have entered a member number, for loan payoff please enter a contract number.' If I select the PERKS account, I get the message cannot get payoff info....
* Pay My Bill - Allows me to pay the member payment or perks (just those 2 selections, which makes sense to me)
* Autopay - Shows a few of my contracts with an echeck payment. It also shows my member payment, frequency: bill amount on the due date, correct last 4 digits of credit card, payment amount: bill amount 
 * Bill History - Similar issue as accounts - 2 contracts are missing. The only entry that has bill history is the member payment one. The member payment, if I select to view it, is summary level only - show my new 4 cent higher payment was due on August 28th.
* Payment History - Shows the one entry notated in Bill History as being accepted
* My Wallet - is empty
* My Profile - info as expected, I guess (cell number is dummy number, I updated and verified)

I'll call the dedicated line in the next few days to see what's up with the anomalies noted. Since the payment was made, I at least don't feel I have to worry about some of the shenanigans others have noted. 

I haven't been able to find the annual statement we used to be able to see online. Hopefully it's my error (or it's in the works to be added somewhere).


----------



## MaryBella7 (Aug 30, 2022)

I was charged $15 last week on autopay:
1. I have never signed up for autopay
2. Our full payment was made August 5 through our bank so there shouldn’t have been a $15 charge?
3. The account the $15 came from was most definitely not mine and came from a bank I have never heard of

I called and after two hours on and off hold and being transferred around, they said they refunded the $15. They couldn’t tell me why I was charged $15. They removed that bank account from my account (we’ll see).

So someone got charged $15? Likely whoever owned this resale contract before me. One of the reasons I refuse to sign up for any autopay is something like this. If I were charged and didn’t own Wyndham, how could I even get it fixed? Will banks reverse an echeck?


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 30, 2022)

* Accounts - Our main contract is missing but the bonus point contract number is listed.
* Pay My Bill - Allows me to pay for Perks only. I thought Perks was free to us. Never paid for it before.
* Autopay - Shows nothing. However when I set up the login they confirmed that they could see our autopay info and the payment did show up on our credit card in the correct amount.
* Bill History - Nothing
* Payment History - Nothing
* My Wallet - Nothing
* My Profile - It's the only thing that's correct. Maybe because I entered that info in myself!

No financial statement or annual statement available anywhere I can see.


----------



## WManning (Aug 30, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> *Accounts - Our main contract is missing but the bonus point contract number is listed.
> * Pay My Bill - Allows me to pay for Perks only. I thought Perks was free to us. Never paid for it before.
> * Autopay - Shows nothing. However when I set up the login they confirmed that they could see our autopay info and the payment did show up on our credit card in the correct amount.
> * Bill History - Nothing
> ...


*My account shows 12 contracts but I only own one.
* My wife has a contract and hers is showing in my account. 
* Both are showing past due on maintenance fees  but have been set up for auto pay.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 30, 2022)

*Accounts - Shows $16.94 due August 30th - no idea where that came from, as our payment is $151.43 per month. And they just charged our card $151.41.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 31, 2022)

If anyone is looking for numbers to call:   

I was told 888-739-4016 when I spoke to a VC in early August. This number will ask you if you want reservations, payments and statements, etc... when they answer (even though I was told it was a direct number regarding the paymentus implementation).

I've also seen people post this number (on FB) after successfully reaching someone: 844-516-0718. This reaches the same recording (thankyou for calling Wyndham Vacation Resorts, etc) and routing options, as the above number.

This seems similar (but not exactly the same) as calling 800-251-8736.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 31, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> * Accounts - Our main contract is missing but the bonus point contract number is listed.
> * Pay My Bill - Allows me to pay for Perks only. I thought Perks was free to us. Never paid for it before.
> * Autopay - Shows nothing. However when I set up the login they confirmed that they could see our autopay info and the payment did show up on our credit card in the correct amount.
> * Bill History - Nothing
> ...



So let's start a list of what the PaymentUS site is _missing _that was present on the original My Ownership dashboard area:

Accounts - many owners are seeing either contracts they no longer own, or only a subset of the contracts they actually own (data integrity issues)
Pay My Bill - Perks appears to be displaying incorrectly for many owners (VIPG+ owners it shows as past due - when the entitlement is free for VIPG+)
Autopay - Autopay is not accurately reflecting the current autopay status for the owner account
Billing History - No prior billing history displayed
Payment History - No prior payment history displayed
My Wallet - No wallet for the current autopay credit card displayed
My Ownership (from the Owner Dashboard) - financial statement/annual statement is available in the new payment portal
What else?


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 31, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Accounts - many owners are seeing either contracts they no longer own, or only a subset of the contracts they actually own (data integrity issues)



I'm seeing incorrect amount due, and an incorrect amount was charged to my credit card for Autopay. Since I got access mine has been showing $16.94 due August 30th, and now that they pulled the payment yesterday (which _does_ show in my Payment History), it is _still_ showing the $16.94 due August 30th.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 31, 2022)

Similarly, while my "autopay" was correct in August (I suspect because it was within the window that ultimately was done manually), the amounts showing for my payment due 9/6 are weird. I'm not exactly sure what I should be expecting from the line "payment amount" vs. the line "total due amount" - but they're different from each other and neither is the normal amount. If I pull up the actual bill, the amount due is more or less correct (it seems to be a penny off of my usual). My autopay information appears to be active and correct - but I'm not sure if I should expect it to pull the nearly-correct amount off my bill, or one of the incorrect amounts in the "payment amount" or "total due amount" fields.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 31, 2022)

I'll add that I find it incomprehensible that they could roll out a payment system that takes money from their customers with so many glaring flaws and not bother to send out one email acknowledging the issues, nor roll back immediately to the old one.

Of course, given the tech/IT disasters from Wyndham in my time of ownership I'm also not surprised...

I bet if it were handing out credits it would have been been taken care of very quickly.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Aug 31, 2022)

I got an email today about the $15 payment taken from an account that wasn’t mine. There was a $30 refund given. I hope that didn’t come out of my amount due or payments since the $15 didn’t come from any account I own. This system is really negligent.


----------



## weemoeway (Sep 8, 2022)

I wanted to change my autopay CC (because I finally got my Earner+!).
Yesterday I finally did the call to reset my login. That went fine.
I thought I had changed the autopay properly yesterday, but when I checked today, it still had the old CC.
In my attempt to properly change it today, it asked for a phone #, but there was no place to enter a phone #.

Long story short, I called in, and the rep was able to cancel the auto-pay, as I only had the option to edit the current (which is broken), or add a new schedule. After it was cancelled, I was able to add a new schedule using the new CC without any problems (it didn't ask for a phone#). She reassured me that the small dollar amount (one that does not match any single item fee, from what I can tell) in the schedule is not what will be reflected in the actual auto-pay, and seeing other replies here confirming proper billing in a similar situation put me at ease.

I really wanted to give both reps a highly positive survey score, as they were both quick and informative. I told today's rep that yesterday's call never gave the survey, and it sounds like par for the course. Sure enough, no survey today either.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 8, 2022)

Well, crap!  I looked at the Paymentus Customer Portal a while back and thought things were under control with the only discrepancy being the monthly maintenance fee payment went up by $.02.  Two cents on a $1,600 monthly payment while puzzling, is truly trivial.

Reading all these comments scared me into looking at the Customer Portal again. The payment history reflects the payment amount on 9/6 (the + 2¢ amount).   However, in addition to the $1 due for Perks there is a payment due of $147.99 and it seems the payment is due on a contract that I sold last winter.

So, I'll fire up the telephone.

Edit:  No resolution on the above.  After a long wait to speak to someone and a not-so-long wait on hold while the lady did some research, she came back with something about property taxes that were being accounted for separately for me when I filed my taxes, or something like that.  I've run numbers but for the life of me, can't get to $147.99.

I thanked her for her trouble and hung up.

I'll post a screen shot and see if anyone can figure it out.

Edit2:  The last two lines, in red, are a contract I sold last winter.  It was completed in March 2022.  The ZIP Code, 17972 is a Pennsylvania ZIP and is the ZIP code for the buyers of that contract.

*Accounts*
Not on Automatic Payments? Select Auto Pay to set up recurring payments

*22152 - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Member Payment # 000XXXX*
Status: Active
*Account Details*
 Edit
Payment Amount
$147.99
Date Due
Sep 06, 2022
Pay Bill
Total Due Amount
$0.00
Paperless Help 22152 - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Member Payment # 000XXXX

paper
AutoPay
Active
Frequency
Bill amount on the due date
Payment Method
***2542
*More*
View All Payments
View Statement History
Edit Notification Email and Mobile

*22152 - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Member Payment # 000XXXX_PERKS*
Status: Active
*Account Details*
 Edit
Payment Amount
$1.00
Date Due
Aug 01, 2022
Pay Bill
Total Due Amount
$0.00
Interest Rate
0.00%
Paperless Help 22152 - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Member Payment # 000XXXX_PERKS

paper
AutoPay Help 22152 - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Member Payment # 000XXXX_PERKS
AutoPay
*More*
View All Payments
View Statement History
Edit Notification Email and Mobile

*17972 - Wyndham Vacation Resorts Contract Payment # 000130604085*
Thank you for paying your account in full. You have access to world class resorts and building memories that last a lifetime.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 8, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Well, crap!  I looked at the Paymentus Customer Portal a while back and thought things were under control with the only discrepancy being the monthly maintenance fee payment went up by $.02.  Two cents on a $1,600 monthly payment while puzzling, is truly trivial.
> 
> Reading all these comments scared me into looking at the Customer Portal again. The payment history reflects the payment amount on 9/6 (the + 2¢ amount).   However, in addition to the $1 due for Perks there is a payment due of $147.99 and it seems the payment is due on a contract that I sold last winter.
> 
> ...


I suspect this is happening to more than a few people. I purchased the contract that is having an issue in 2011. No way should there be any surprise charges. And while the former owner (my guess) was charged $15, they can’t tell me why there was even a $15 charge at all, and despite dealing with this for over a year, they can’t seem to extricate the prior owner from this contract completely.


----------



## weems637 (Sep 9, 2022)

I called 1-855-702-3426 to get my password reset. 30 minute wait.  Customer service representative transferred me to 1-888-739-4022, sat with silence on the other end for 15 minutes, then hung up.  Redialed, in the que for a customer service pickup for 45 minutes.  Gravity set in, had to go! hung up......


----------



## chapjim (Sep 14, 2022)

Tried to enter Paymentus a few minutes ago.  Here's the response:


----------



## weems637 (Sep 14, 2022)

weems637 said:


> I called 1-855-702-3426 to get my password reset. 30 minute wait.  Customer service representative transferred me to 1-888-739-4022, sat with silence on the other end for 15 minutes, then hung up.  Redialed, in the que for a customer service pickup for 45 minutes.  Gravity set in, had to go! hung up......



Followup:  I called yesterday at 8:02 est, was on hold for 45 minutes, finally a nice, sweet human answered, listened to my problem, sent me a link to change/update my password, and I was able to update my credit card info in about 6 minutes!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2022)

weems637 said:


> Followup:  I called yesterday at 8:02 est, was on hold for 45 minutes, finally a nice, sweet human answered, listened to my problem, sent me a link to change/update my password, and I was able to update my credit card info in about 6 minutes!


I did that very same thing.  Nice person on the phone, sent me a link, and I logged in with a new password.  BUT I could only access my Shell account, which has been with paymentus for years.  So I guess I need to make another phone call.  They need to tell me why I cannot see my financial information and why the link just went right into Shell's paymentus for me.  YMMV!

Wyndham sucks with every update and modification.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 15, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Tried to enter Paymentus a few minutes ago.  Here's the response:
> 
> View attachment 64841



Figured it out.  I had a VPN connection.  Terminate that and the log in screen appears.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 15, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Figured it out.  I had a VPN connection.  Terminate that and the log in screen appears.


Hmmm... but don't you want to be on a VPN, especially if entering financial information. I don't use one at the moment, but have been considering using one.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 15, 2022)

Yes.  My default is to have the VPN connected.  

Unfortunately, Paymentus is messed up showing amounts due on a contract that isn't mine.  But, I'm not going to fix it on-line, only monitor the problems.  Fixing will have to be done from a phone call.


----------



## Zeke_62 (Sep 19, 2022)

I'm happy to report that the person that bought one of my resale contracts earlier this year has completed their monthly payment.   Yep-  Paymentus has my email for the owner that bought a resale contract from me.       How many phone calls and how many hours of MY time is it going to take???


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 20, 2022)

Zeke_62 said:


> I'm happy to report that the person that bought one of my resale contracts earlier this year has completed their monthly payment. Yep- Paymentus has my email for the owner that bought a resale contract from me. How many phone calls and how many hours of MY time is it going to take???



I suppose the silver lining in this move to a third party system - paymentUS - is that the data integrity issues are now out there for all to see. Before we simply had no idea - or at least no proof - as to why our accounts weren’t working correctly in some cases - but now that the data is being exposed via the new portal - and we’re getting email alerts - if you have them configured - then owners can now fix these types of previously unknown issues retroactively. 

While I share the desire to not have to deal with data integrity issues in the first place, I’m glad to at least have some awareness of them from the new portal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcdowden (Sep 22, 2022)

My September autopay from checking for maintenance fees was a fraction of the normal amount. Having seen reports of problems with new payment system, I let it ride for a couple weeks to see if it would self correct. Today I tried to login to the new payment system to no avail. I finally called the number listed in the email from wyndham reporting my incorrect auto payment. That number is 888-739-4016. I waited about a half hour midmorning and finally got through. Agent said system glitch on September 14 caused only partial payments to be automatically made. My account was showing correct balance due. She took my bank account routing and account number to make additional payment.  She also sent me an email with a temporary password for the Paymentus site.  I was able to use that to login and update the password.  I had told her people were reporting much difficulty in logging in to that site, and she said that people need to call in to get the temporary password to get started.  New site uses email address as login and has the temporary password set up initially.  No where did Wyndham tell people that when rolling this thing out. I was ignoring because I have been on auto pay for 15 years, but then they screwed up the auto pay in September.


----------



## MaryBella7 (Sep 22, 2022)

Zeke_62 said:


> I'm happy to report that the person that bought one of my resale contracts earlier this year has completed their monthly payment.   Yep-  Paymentus has my email for the owner that bought a resale contract from me.       How many phone calls and how many hours of MY time is it going to take???


Better than the former owner on one of my contracts (purchased over ten years ago) who was charged something on my contract. I got the email, though!


----------



## weemoeway (Sep 27, 2022)

I just wanted to report that it appears my first MF in the new system is fine. I see it as a temp transaction on my new Earner card, matching amounts in previous months on the older WR Barclays card.



weemoeway said:


> I wanted to change my autopay CC (because I finally got my Earner+!).
> Yesterday I finally did the call to reset my login. That went fine.
> I thought I had changed the autopay properly yesterday, but when I checked today, it still had the old CC.
> In my attempt to properly change it today, it asked for a phone #, but there was no place to enter a phone #.
> ...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2022)

This new system is a disaster, as is everything with Wyndham.

I cannot see the individual contracts to give buyers of my contracts (and takers of my giveaways) specific information for the ones they want. 

Maybe this would be on the estoppels, which I did request??? Does anyone know?


----------



## ausman (Sep 28, 2022)

Correct, there is no detail shown.

Can you use the 2022 Assessment Summary?. The estoppel shows the current total payment for the contract.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2022)

ausman said:


> Correct, there is no detail shown.
> 
> Can you use the 2022 Assessment summary?.


I didn't keep a paper copy of that, if I even got a paper copy.  Is there a place to see it on the website?


----------



## bnoble (Sep 28, 2022)

If there is, I can't find it in mine. (I thought it used to be under Ownership, but I don't see it there.)


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 28, 2022)

bnoble said:


> If there is, I can't find it in mine. (I thought it used to be under Ownership, but I don't see it there.)



I was told we should still be able to see the historical bills (are assessment summaries the same?) under My Ownership - but I don't see anything there either.  I just reported this issue to the finance team contacts that I have for investigation.  Taking away the current assessment summaries and not having any historical access is a double whammy since none of the detailed contract data is currently accessible anywhere that I can find at present.  I have been told that later this year when the 2023 assessment summaries are published - they will become available in the new payment portal - but that's still a couple months away best estimate.


----------



## troy12n (Oct 4, 2022)

Any update on the Wyndham Rewards points issue? This is 3 months in a row we got screwed out of our points we are entitled to.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 4, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Any update on the Wyndham Rewards points issue? This is 3 months in a row we got screwed out of our points we are entitled to.



I’m still working with Wyndham on this item. I’ve got my own account resolved at this point (step one to promote a more widespread solution). Waiting on guidance for a solution for all accounts impacted. I can tell you that the solution will involve receiving WR points grants to make up for the deficits since August - there won’t be a retroactive solution - only a one time points grant to remedy the 4x points deficits and then a solution to the problem from that point forward. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 4, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I was told we should still be able to see the historical bills (are assessment summaries the same?) under My Ownership - but I don't see anything there either. I just reported this issue to the finance team contacts that I have for investigation. Taking away the current assessment summaries and not having any historical access is a double whammy since none of the detailed contract data is currently accessible anywhere that I can find at present. I have been told that later this year when the 2023 assessment summaries are published - they will become available in the new payment portal - but that's still a couple months away best estimate.



This was Wyndham’s understanding as well - that the historical statements were still available under the My Ownership area however I reported a week or so ago that this wasn’t actually the case for owners - waiting on an update on this matter from Wyndham. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 4, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> This was Wyndham’s understanding as well - that the historical statements were still available under the My Ownership area however I reported a week or so ago that this wasn’t actually the case for owners - waiting on an update on this matter from Wyndham.



you would think they would have a “dummy” account to look at stuff and test stuff on.


----------



## GJWyn (Oct 14, 2022)

Wow, I had 2 checking accounts attached to my auto pay that weren't mine!  Called got that corrected, but they can't give me an accounting of my account for this year. There is a claim of an extra $459 and no way to track it. Emailed the @wyn.com address to get that, said it would take 5 to 7 days, been 4 weeks, support is supposed to be investigating, but 2 weeks later and still no resolution.  How can this happen with PIC and PDP requirements! They skipped June auto pay July Skipped Aug, auto paid Sep. Got a letter in the mail that my account was passed due and all my reservations would be canceled!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 19, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I’m still working with Wyndham on this item. I’ve got my own account resolved at this point (step one to promote a more widespread solution). Waiting on guidance for a solution for all accounts impacted. I can tell you that the solution will involve receiving WR points grants to make up for the deficits since August - there won’t be a retroactive solution - only a one time points grant to remedy the 4x points deficits and then a solution to the problem from that point forward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm now interacting with the Office of the President at Barclay's on this issue.  My personal historical WR points issue has now been resolved - and I'm working on the larger macro issue and an elevator speech type requested response that I can share on public forums regarding how this issue is being handled for impacted cardholders/owners.  More to come hopefully in the near future with this in mind.


----------



## louisianab (Oct 31, 2022)

Do we still have to call just to set up a login? I have been avoiding it, hoping the first time use item would be fixed, but the time has come and it doesn't seem to work yet.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 31, 2022)

louisianab said:


> Do we still have to call just to set up a login? I have been avoiding it, hoping the first time use item would be fixed, but the time has come and it doesn't seem to work yet.



That seems to be the general consensus yes - you can try to run through the online setup - but for most of us - we ended up having to call in to get our password manually reset.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 5, 2022)

Received an email yesterday from wyndhamvacationclubs@paymentus.com confirming a payment of $150.00 against a Shell contract.  (I have no Shell contracts.)  Payment was charged to a VISA card belonging to Mary Pless.

If anyone knows Mary Pless, have her contact me here and I'll forward the payment confirmation to her.

Edit:  Upon further review . . . .

I own a week at the Suites at Fisherman's Wharf, which used to be Shell until Shell was acquired by Wyndham and that is why I said I don't own any Shell contracts.  Mary Pless is one of the people at LT Transfers and LTT is working on a transfer of SFW for me.  Mary paid for an estoppel and Wyndham sent the payment info to me. 

So, I apologize for the mistake.  What seemed bizarre and humorous turns out to be perfectly normal.

I got the estoppel but it is wrong so I have to contact the transfer people at Wyndham/Shell on Monday.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 5, 2022)

chapjim said:


> Received an email yesterday from wyndhamvacationclubs@paymentus.com confirming a payment of $150.00 against a Shell contract.  (I have no Shell contracts.)  Payment was charged to a VISA card belonging to Mary Pless.
> 
> If anyone knows Mary Pless, have her contact me here and I'll forward the payment confirmation to her.


That's so funny I laughed out loud and Rick just looked at me so funny.  It's like my Sarah L. Peters on my payment confirmations to Wyndham.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 7, 2022)

This is pretty minor in the overall scheme of things, but a couple of different people on FB have reported in the last couple days that they got a $59.95 charge (which one of them called and confirmed was Vacation Sidekick, the normal culprit for a $59.95 charge) that was coded as Shell. No idea why Vacation Sidekick is being coded as Shell though.


----------



## rpeacock (Nov 7, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I'm now interacting with the Office of the President at Barclay's on this issue. My personal historical WR points issue has now been resolved - and I'm working on the larger macro issue and an elevator speech type requested response that I can share on public forums regarding how this issue is being handled for impacted cardholders/owners. More to come hopefully in the near future with this in mind.


It took a long chat session with a Barclay representative about 10 days ago to explain how Barclay shorted us on our rewards points. We just received a letter from them they were adjusting our account. 
@HitchHiker71, Any word from Barclay corporate that they will now recognize our Wyndham maintenance fees properly?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## troy12n (Nov 20, 2022)

I just had to call for the second time to get points adjusted, it's now 4 months into this and we have seen no tangible progress in fixing this issue... any update?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 21, 2022)

rpeacock said:


> It took a long chat session with a Barclay representative about 10 days ago to explain how Barclay shorted us on our rewards points. We just received a letter from them they were adjusting our account.
> @HitchHiker71, Any word from Barclay corporate that they will now recognize our Wyndham maintenance fees properly?
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if it's any indication, my November MFs that just billed to the Wyndham Earners+ card still only show 1X multiplier for WR points.  What does that tell you LOL?  I did receive the same type of letter and received a one time WR points adjustment in November's billing period for the three months of shortfall starting in August - so I'm level set for now - but the core issue remains for my account.  I ran into a snag with working with the Office of the President as technically I'm only an authorized user on our Wyndham Earners+ card - my wife is the primary.  When interacting with the gentlemen from the Office of the President - at some point he asked me for the special account PIN that we were given after the recent fraud incident - which I don't recall ever creating (and it was me who reported the fraud via phone to Barclays when it occurred).  He shut down the entire conversation at that point because I couldn't verify the PIN that we never created.  He said he would need to speak with my wife - who is the primary cardholder - I told him my wife doesn't have a clue about any of this and didn't report the fraud - I did - and my wife has absolutely nothing to do with the larger issue that I'm working with Barclays to resolve on behalf of the thousands of impacted owners - but he didn't care about any of that from that point forward.  I tried to get my wife on the phone at that time - no dice.  My wife and I have since tried to call this gentlemen back twice with both of us on the phone - and cannot get through.  As a result - I've hit somewhat of a blocker on this issue with Barclays for the time being.


----------



## paxsarah (Sunday at 12:50 AM)

I had apparently not looked at the autopay section of my Paymentus account before (because I haven’t had to change it), but in addition to my current autopay information for my overall maintenance fees on my resale account, there are three other entries for individual contracts that contain three different payment accounts for those contracts, including the last four digits of three different bank accounts. That seems…not great. (I know the last four is commonly used and obscures the full number, but as a complete stranger I feel like I shouldn’t be seeing it.)


----------

